# Ποιος είναι ο ενεστώτας του "θα συνδράμει";



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

Τί είναι ο ενεστώτας του "θα συνδράμει";

Βλ.
http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=471805
Η νομιμοποίηση των ημιυπαίθριων θα συνδράμει στην έξαρση της αυθαιρεσίας της αυθαιρεσίας

Σίμων


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2009)

Δες τα 'συνδράμω' και 'συντρέχω' στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2010)

Το αρχαίο ρήμα _συντρέχω_ είχε δεύτερο αόριστο _συνέδραμον_, που έδινε στην υποτακτική τον τύπο _συνδράμω_. Στα νέα ελληνικά: _να συνδράμω, θα συνδράμω_. (Αυτό το _συνδράμω_ δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με το _συντρέχω_.)

Σήμερα το ρήμα _συντρέχω_ (=βοηθώ) έχει τους εξής τύπους:
αόριστος: _συνέτρεξα, συνέδραμα_, πληθ. _συντρέξαμε, συνδράμαμε_
μέλλοντας στιγμιαίος & υποτακτική αορίστου: _θα / να συντρέξω, θα / να συνδράμω_
παρατατικός: _συνέτρεχα_
μέλλοντας διαρκείας: _θα συντρέχω_
παρακείμενος: _έχω συντρέξει, έχω συνδράμει_

Συχνά τώρα ο τύπος της υποτακτικής (_συνδράμω_) χρησιμοποιείται και στον ενεστώτα αντί για το _συντρέχω_, π.χ.
Προς τον σκοπό αυτόν, ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου, επικουρούμενος από την Επιτροπή και τηρώντας τον εσωτερικό κανονισμό του Συμβουλίου, αναλαμβάνει κάθε απαραίτητη πρωτοβουλία προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η επίτευξη ευρύτερης βάσης συμφωνίας στο Συμβούλιο. Τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου τον *συνδράμουν*.

Υπάρχει και άλλη σημασία τού _συντρέχω_, «υπάρχω», ιδ. στη φράση *δεν συντρέχει λόγος* = δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

Αντιγράφω από το Κοραής:
*συντρέχω* 1 ρ μ _συντρέξει/συνδράμει_ απρμφ, _συνέτρεξα/συνέδραμα_ αορ
• παρέχω βοήθεια = to aid, to help, to assist, to relieve — _Κανείς δε βρέθηκε να τους συντρέξει στη δυστυχία τους. = Nobody stepped forward to help them in their misfortune._
= to give aid — _Ο Υπουργός υποσχέθηκε ότι θα συνδράμει τους αγρότες με ειδικό επίδομα. = The Minister promised to give the farmers aid in the form of a special grant. _

*συντρέχω* 2 ρ μ _συνέτρεξα_ αορ
— προϋπόθεση, λόγος = to be — _Ο ασθενής πηγαίνει πολύ καλύτερα, δεν συντρέχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να ανησυχείτε πια. = The patient is doing much better now, there is no particular need for you to worry any more._

Αυτά για τώρα. Αργότερα θα προσθέσω κι άλλα παραδείγματα, κι άλλες μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2012)

Πόσο καινούργιο είναι το "συνδράμω"; 

Βρίσκω:

Η παρατυχούσα ίλη των ουσσάρων οικεία βουλήσει συνδράμει την πυροβολαρχίαν

Στρατηγός Ιάκωβος Νεγρεπόντης, _Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ (1928)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πόσο καινούργιο είναι το "συνδράμω";
> 
> Βρίσκω:
> 
> ...



Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία το βρίσκω συχνότατα κατά τον 19ο αιώνα (Παπαρρηγόπουλος, Τρικούπης, απομνημονεύματα, κλπ.). Παλαιότερο δείγμα που βρίσκω ένα ΦΕΚ λίγο πριν τη δολοφονία του Καποδίστρια. 

Άλλο με ενοχλεί όμως. Το ΛΚΝ λέει πως το συνδράμω είναι λόγιος ενεστώτας, αλλά νομίζω πως όλα τα παραδείγματα του 19ου αιώνα είναι με υποτακτική (συνηθέστερα στον τύπο «θέλει [vel sim.] συνδράμει». Οπότε το ερώτημα ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πότε απαντά το συνδράμω για πρώτη φορά, αλλά ποτέ αποκτά οριστική έγκλιση.


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2012)

Πιδύε, το δείγμα που έβαλα είναι σε οριστική κλίση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2013)

Μας φάνηκε περίεργο που το ΛΚΝ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει και δεν αποδέχεται την ορθογραφία _*αβγό*_ τη στιγμή που είναι πιο δεκτικό από το ΛΝΕΓ στα όσα επιβάλλει η χρήση. Για παράδειγμα, στην περίπτωση τού _συνδράμω_, το ΛΝΕΓ (και στην έκδοση του 2012) έχει το εξής λήμμα:

*συνδράμω* ρ. μτβ. [συνέδραμα] προφορ. αντί του ορθού _συντρέχω_ (βλ.λ.)

Στο ΛΚΝ, αντιθέτως, αντιλήφθηκαν ότι έχει πια επικρατήσει η χρήση τού _συνδράμω_ σαν κανονικού και ξεχωριστού ρήματος, σε προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο, οπότε δεν κάνουν μουτσουτσούνια:

*συνδράμω* Ρ πρτ. και αόρ. _συνέδραμα_, απαρέμφ. _συνδράμει_ : βοηθώ, παρέχω τη συνδρομή μου σε κπ. ή για κτ.: _Πρέπει να συνδράμουμε όλοι τους πρόσφυγες. Ο σύλλογος γονέων θα συνδράμει το έργο του σχολείου._
[λόγ. ενεστ. με βάση το ελνστ. συνοπτ. θ. _συνδραμ_- 'βοηθώ' του αρχ. _συντρέχω_ 'συμφωνώ'] 

Θα ήταν ακόμα σαφέστερο αν τα παραδείγματα δεν ήταν λίγο... ερμαφρόδιτα με τα «να» τους και τα «θα» τους. Αντρίκια παραδείγματα θέλουμε, π.χ.
Στελέχη από την Ισπανία, τη Γαλλία, την Ολλανδία, τη Σουηδία και το Βέλγιο έχουν εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα και συνδράμουν τις φορολογικές αρχές προκειμένου να εντοπίσουν εστίες φοροδιαφυγής και να καταρτίσουν μεθόδους ελέγχους σε κατηγορίες επαγγελμάτων που φοροδιαφεύγουν. 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_economy_2_08/01/2013_507039

Καραμπινάτος ενεστώτας. Κάποιοι εκεί θα ήθελαν _συντρέχουν_. Δεν είδαν το καράβι που έφυγε.

Κάνω το σχόλιο επειδή είδα να κατακεραυνώνουν τη μετοχή _συνδράμοντας_. Αφού υπάρχει κανονικό ρήμα _συνδράμω_ στον ενεστώτα, κανονικό είναι πια και το _συνδράμοντας_.
Π.χ. (από γκουγκλοβιβλία)

Οι Έλληνες έμποροι και επιχειρηματίες της Οδησσού αποτέλεσαν τη βάση της οικονομικής αντιμετώπισης και επίλυσης του σοβαρού εκπαιδευτικού προβλήματος, συνδράμοντας στη διάδοση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και της παιδείας [...]
Συνδράμοντας κάθε αγώνα που ξεσπούσε, οι κομμουνιστές κατόρθωσαν να ελέγξουν τα σημαντικά συνδικάτα. 
Με δεκάδες επερωτήσεις και παρεμβάσεις πρόβαλε τοπικά (της περιοχής του) και εθνικά ζητήματα, προτείνοντας λύσεις ή συνδράμοντας στη θετικότερη διαμόρφωση νομοσχεδίων. (Δ. Δημητράκος, _Κώστας Μητσοτάκης: πολιτική βιογραφία_ - Τόμ. 1 - Σελ. 436)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2018)

Και στα νεότερα λεξικά, λήμμα *συνδράμω* υπάρχει στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ του Πατάκη:


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και στα νεότερα λεξικά, λήμμα *συνδράμω* υπάρχει στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ του Πατάκη:



Συμφωνώ αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως υπάρχει λόγια μετοχή ενεστώτα "συνδραμων".


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2018)

Με τόσα του/τον συνδράμοντα, η/την συνδράμουσα & οι/τις συνδράμουσες που κυκλοφορούν, προφανώς κι έχει σχηματιστεί και χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά η (παροξύτονη) μετοχή ενεστώτα.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2018)

Το _συνδράμοντας_ σαν επιρρηματική μετοχή αλλά και τα λόγια _συνδράμων / συνδράμουσα_ σαν επιθετικές μετοχές, και υπάρχουν και δικαιολογούνται. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει (και οπωσδήποτε δεν δικαιολογείται) είναι το _εσύνδραμε_. Αφού είναι και (πολύ) σπάνιο και αντικανονικό, θα μπορούσε να λείπει από την εγγραφή του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2018)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει (και οπωσδήποτε δεν δικαιολογείται) είναι το _εσύνδραμε_. Αφού είναι και (πολύ) σπάνιο και αντικανονικό, θα μπορούσε να λείπει από την εγγραφή του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ.


Έλα, έχει κάτι _εσύνδραμε _και _εσύνδραμαν _σε γκουγκλοβιβλία κάτι αιώνων πίσω, μπορείς να περάσεις μια γύρα να τους τα "διορθώσεις".


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Έλα, έχει κάτι _εσύνδραμε _και _εσύνδραμαν _σε γκουγκλοβιβλία κάτι αιώνων πίσω, μπορείς να περάσεις μια γύρα να τους τα "διορθώσεις".



Καήκαμε αν αρχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε μαργαριτάρια σαν κι αυτά που έκανε ο μητροπολίτης Μονεμβασίας Δωρόθεος το 1798. Τι δουλειά έχει ένα λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής να καταγράφει αντικανονικούς τύπους που ούτε έχουν ούτε αξίζει να έχουν διάδοση; Ίσως έχουν θέση στο μεγάλο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, το πολύ.


----------



## Marinos (May 5, 2018)

συντάσσομαι συντρέχω
(daeman in loco daemanis)


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2018)

nickel said:


> Καήκαμε αν αρχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε μαργαριτάρια σαν κι αυτά που έκανε ο μητροπολίτης Μονεμβασίας Δωρόθεος το 1798. Τι δουλειά έχει ένα λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής να καταγράφει αντικανονικούς τύπους που ούτε έχουν ούτε αξίζει να έχουν διάδοση; Ίσως έχουν θέση στο μεγάλο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, το πολύ.



Ναι, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα λεξικό της νεοελληνικής και στον TLG.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2018)

nickel said:


> Καήκαμε αν αρχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε μαργαριτάρια σαν κι αυτά που έκανε ο μητροπολίτης Μονεμβασίας Δωρόθεος το 1798. Τι δουλειά έχει ένα λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής να καταγράφει αντικανονικούς τύπους που ούτε έχουν ούτε αξίζει να έχουν διάδοση; Ίσως έχουν θέση στο μεγάλο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, το πολύ.


Νίκελ, δεν γνωρίζεις για ποιον λόγο το συμπεριέλαβαν, δεν έχεις εικόνα των σωμάτων στα οποία βασίστηκαν — αλλά κατά τ' άλλα σπεύδεις να καταδικάσεις τη συμπερίληψη του εν λόγω τύπου επειδή δεν σου αρέσει και μάλιστα βγάζοντας και απαξιακή ντιρεκτίβα πως «δεν αξίζει να έχει διάδοση». Γιατί; Άσ' τονα τον τύπο στην ησυχία του, άσε τους ανθρώπους να μιλούν όπως νομίζουν. Μην γίνεσαι σαν κάτι άλλους που βγάζουν κατά καιρούς φιρμάνια με το τι "πρέπει" και τι "δεν πρέπει" να λέμε.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί; Άσ' τονα τον τύπο στην ησυχία του, άσε τους ανθρώπους να μιλούν όπως νομίζουν.



Εδώ (τουλάχιστον) δεν λέω στους άλλους τι να γράφουν και πώς να μιλούν. Λέω πώς θα προτιμούσα να γράφονται τα λεξικά.




nickel said:


> ... θα μπορούσε να λείπει από την εγγραφή του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ.



Από την άλλη, βέβαια, ας μην πιστέψει κανείς ότι θα μου στείλει γραφτό με «εσύνδραμε» και θα μείνει αδιόρθωτο.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2018)

nickel said:


> Εδώ (τουλάχιστον) δεν λέω στους άλλους τι να γράφουν και πώς να μιλούν. Λέω πώς θα προτιμούσα να γράφονται τα λεξικά.


Ωστόσο πολλοί πιστεύουν πως γλώσσα είναι μόνον ό,τι υπάρχει στα λεξικά.


----------

